# Can anyone get ahold of Nemo2??



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Nemo2's very last post in this forum was on December 19, and said:



> Was just contacted by another member who asked if the 'Travel Tips' thread had been removed......it appears it's gone.......guess I'm gone too.
> 
> Bye all.


His travel tips thread has been restored after the whole moderator debacle, but perhaps he doesn't know it! http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/17707-Getting-Away-and-sharing-travel-tips

I for one found him to be a very interesting guy. Retired at 46 on oil money by working in the middle east for several years, now 72 and been retired/travelling for nearly 3 decades. It is upsetting, imo, for us young early retirement hopefuls to have someone who has lived a life so similar to what we strive for to up and walk out of here over a short-lived problem with the forum.

Does anyone know how to reach out to him? Kyle?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

The gal from Toronto. each:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

peterk said:


> 1. *I for one found him to be a very interesting guy*. Retired at 46 on oil money by working in the middle east for several years, now 72 and been retired/travelling for nearly 3 decades.
> 2. *It is upsetting*, imo, for us young early retirement hopefuls to have someone who has lived a life so similar to what we strive for to up and walk out of here....


*1.* I thought so, too, and exactly what I said in his 'interesting people you've met' thread. 
*2.* Many others have left and will continue to do so for reasons that have little to do with any 'short-term problems'.......I'm sure you have noticed, as the forum is not the same without them!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

He is active on the Early Retirement Forum. You could join and PM him there. 

http://www.early-retirement.org/forums/members/nemo2-21017.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* I thought so, too, and exactly what I said in his 'interesting people you've met' thread.
> *2.* *Many others have left and will continue to do so for reasons that have little to do with any 'short-term problems'*.......I'm sure you have noticed, as the forum is not the same without them!


 ... +1 ... I think junior members should have abit more respect for senior members and by "senior", I mean "older and wiser", not "smarter and nastier to the point of being an old bully". 

Cheers,


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info T-gal. I hadn't considered there were perhaps other reasons for his leaving, and that the travel thread being temporarily deleted was just the final straw. I feel I have a fairly hard skin and don't hold long term grudges against people who I get into arguments with, but obviously some people have a more difficult time getting over things. It's good to know someone has been in touch with him though. Sorry to see that he won't be coming back.

heyjude - That is also good to know. I posted on the MMM forum for a number of months. But it has grown to such a massive forum I found it difficult to converse with any one person and keep conversations on topic. Eventually a critical mass of nouveau frugality hipsters was reached, who were drawn to MMM simply because they were broke anyways. They rather overwhelmed the forum and made it very difficult to find anything useful to read through all the noise. That was over a year ago though, maybe things have changed for the better. I shall check it out again.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

peterk said:


> heyjude - That is also good to know. *I posted on the MMM forum for a number of months.* But it has grown to such a massive forum I found it difficult to converse with any one person and keep conversations on topic. Eventually a critical mass of nouveau frugality hipsters was reached, who were drawn to MMM simply because they were broke anyways. They rather overwhelmed the forum and made it very difficult to find anything useful to read through all the noise. That was over a year ago though, maybe things have changed for the better. I shall check it out again.


Who said anything about the MMM forum? That's not the forum I was referring to. Follow the link.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Haha oh man. Totally spaced out on that one sorry. Early retirement - MMM. It's all starting to blur together!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> I think junior members should have abit more *respect for senior members.*..


Last time I made that suggestion, u know what happened.... I got bullied and the thread got closed. 

As Marina, a multiple forum owner once said here, one of the key reasons members tend to be driven away, is due to the complainers & harassers, and not to do with having normal heated arguments/disagreements/discussions that exclude personal attacks; and it's not about holding grudges peterK, just that even the thick-skinned have a limit.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

When all that drama was happening, after the forum changed ownership, I made a number of comments, all of which were deleted, about the cyber-bullying and the censorship that was going on.

I left CMF for a bit too, and joined FWF where I received a warm welcome via PM from Nemo2, this was after he had already left CMF. He'd been a forum member there at FWF for years already, but doesn't post there much anymore either.
Good to know he is still active on the Early Retirement Forum. 
I may join up to that one too sometime as another early retiree (semi-retiree.. if thats's a word).

When I came back to CMF I added the sig below, which is from one of the threads I copy/pasted into a file, because the admins at the time were deleting threads left right and center and I knew that particular one was doomed too 
I leave it on as a reminder.. until *I* decide to change it, or I'm outa here for good too.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

^FWF = Financial Wisdom Forum btw, sorry, failed to mention that above.
http://www.financialwisdomforum.org/forum/search.php?search_id=active_topics


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ He's too busy travelling & having fun! :wink:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> When all that drama was happening, after the forum changed ownership, I made a number of comments, all of which were deleted, about the cyber-bullying and the censorship that was going on.
> 
> I left CMF for a bit too, and joined FWF where I received a warm welcome via PM from Nemo2, this was after he had already left CMF. He'd been a forum member there at FWF for years already, but doesn't post there much anymore either.
> Good to know he is still active on the Early Retirement Forum.
> ...


... don't you dare leave ... and lose your spot on the Predictions Contest ... :wink: 

PS: Your sig is the best - nice and original .... :triumphant:


----------

